# Transfer from NJ



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey guys. I graduate an academy in NJ August 1st. We have an Alternate Route Program where you can pay your own way through the academy. So as of August 1 I will be certified in NJ. However, I would like to leave this state and move up north. My ideal place would be in Rhode Island. I contacted Cranston, they said most towns would except NJ certification however, I would have to take RI state law and other various classes. My one question is, do ANY towns in RI or in the northeast accept resumes? I know in NJ once you are certified you can mail out your resume and you will get an interview. The towns here love saving the money. Also, I know it is very difficult to get a job in the northeast, I am pretty sure NJ is jsut as hard if not harder than most states. Also, if towns do not accept resumes, will it help me in the hiring process a significant amount? Thanks guys.


----------



## Sgt K (Mar 31, 2004)

Scan the forum pages here. A variation of this same question is asked by folks every other week. I'm sure you could find your answer on previously posted responses.
Although a lot of agencies would glady accept your resume, most require that an in depth application be completed. Ours is 47 pages long and covers topics from credit history, prior jobs, and academic background. 
One last thing, never ever tell anyone in Mass or Rhode Island that you support the Yankees or Jets........it's an automatic disqualifier! Good luck!


----------

